# total archery pdf?



## nuts&bolts

benyamin said:


> hi,
> i have been looking for this book (total archery by kisik lee)for a long time but it is not available in my country(iran)and its not possible to buy it online too from here.
> does any body have a link to a pdf version of this book or other similar ones?
> thanks for your help.


Hello benyamin:

Here you go.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...opment/Beginners_Manual/BeginnersManuel-e.pdf

This document covers all the basics for recurve archery.


----------



## Greysides

I'm not sure that's what he had in mind.......................:smile:


----------



## Steve N

Are you permitted to buy from Alternative Services in the UK? Thats where I bought it, for quite a bit less than in the US.


----------



## jhinaz

benyamin,

Have you read the 'free' information on KSL International website that is listed under "Technique"? It contains most of the GOOD information from Kisik Lee's "Total Archery" book. 

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/

However, if you want to get a book that you can learn the B.E.S.T. method from then I recommend getting his second book: Inside The Archer.

IMO, "Inside The Archer" is MANY TIMES BETTER than "Total Archery", and if you have ITA there is no need to buy TA. - John


----------



## benyamin

thank you dear friends.it seems its impossible to find the pdf version on the internet.
but i still hope some one can help me.


----------



## Shinigami3

Why do you think there would be a free PDF of a copyrighted published book?

If there is one, it's theft from the author.


----------



## skybowman

I don't think he necessarily asked for a "free" version. I purchase pdfs of some journals these days.


----------



## whiz-Oz

Allowing a .pdf of such a book out, when it's such a specialised publication, would be a significant theft from the authors. 
I'm sure if you try asking the membership and are able to transfer funds around the world, someone will facilitate you getting one.


----------



## skybowman

I'll reiterate that books are sold by the person holding the copyright in PDF format these days; perhaps not this one, but it's certainly not unusual even for specialized publications.

If you can pay to download music then one shouldn't be surprised you can do it with books.


----------



## whiz-Oz

The only reason that downloadable music is so popular these days is because the majority of it legally available is DRM'ed. 

Rather hard to DRM a pdf. 

Honestly though, the last thing that you'd want to do with Inside the Archer would be sitting in front of a computer trying to read it. 

There's just too much info in there to try and absorb in one go.


----------



## skybowman

Sigh. One more try. Publications are out there for sale as PDFs. Consequently my only point is that one shouldn't assume someone is trying to avoid copyright laws because they inquire. 

The stuff I've purchased is bought online and downloaded. They are printable, but have your name printed on every page to discourage wider (and illegal) distribution.


----------



## whiz-Oz

Well, have another sigh. 
I never assumed anything. 
I KNOW that .pdf's of books are available. I have plenty of them. 
I'm simply pointing out the differences in marketing and economic forces and the risks to low run publications in specialised markets. I'm sure if the publishers agreed with you, there'd be an option to buy the .pdf

I don't happen to see that on the website, so I guess that they happen to agree with me. 

Point out the rest of the world going against that if you want, however in this case it's irrelevant.


----------



## Warbow

whiz-Oz said:


> The only reason that downloadable music is so popular these days is because the majority of it legally available is DRM'ed.
> 
> Rather hard to DRM a pdf.
> 
> Honestly though, the last thing that you'd want to do with Inside the Archer would be sitting in front of a computer trying to read it.
> 
> There's just too much info in there to try and absorb in one go.


Actually, no, Whiz. The majority of music purchased on line in the US comes from the number one retailer of all music in this country, Apple iTunes, which sells more music than any other company in the US. All music sold through iTunes is DRM-free.

The idea the DRM is necessary for the content industry to thrive is false. Just look at the internet itself, which is built on non-DRMed HTML, which allows new companies to leverage existing content in ways that benefit everyone, as in the case of search engines like Google, which **copy** the content of the internet to a massive cache which allows for instant searches of billions of internet pages. This helps users find the pages that they want, and helps companies attract users to their ad supported content.

As far as "specialized markets," specialized markets can also benefit from DRM-free publication. DRMed content is content that is less valuable to the purchaser. DRM free is worth more to the consumer. For the consumer, DRM free means they don't have to worry about the publisher closing off the DRM key server in the future (which has happened with content from DRM vendors like Walmart, Major League Baseball, and more ), or the worry that their content is locked to a single specific computer or portable and will die with the device. DRM is bad for consumers, and ultimately bad for innovation and the content industry.


----------



## ewan

I've bought a series of books on Android development online in PDF form - they come with free updates to reflect Android API changes. Getting free updates to something like ITA would be pretty cool.



E


----------



## benyamin

sorry friends I dont want to appear as a pirate but in some countries (including Iran)copyright laws are not much respected if respected at all.I dont want to say if this is right or wrong (cos I am sure it is not right)but while you may have to pay hundreds of dollars for softwares like windows we enjoy the last versions for les than 3 dollars.dvd's of the latest movies shown in your cinemas are sold for 1 dollar on the sidewalks. 
To be honest in a country in which the average salary of an employee is about 2 or 3 hundred dollars you cant expect people to pay half of their monthly salary for a book or computer game,etc.


----------



## Warbow

benyamin said:


> sorry friends I dont want to appear as a pirate but in some countries (including Iran)copyright laws are not much respected if respected at all.I dont want to say if this is right or wrong (cos I am sure it is not right)but while you may have to pay hundreds of dollars for softwares like windows we enjoy the last versions for les than 3 dollars.dvd's of the latest movies shown in your cinemas are sold for 1 dollar on the sidewalks.
> To be honest in a country in which the average salary of an employee is about 2 or 3 hundred dollars you cant expect people to pay half of their monthly salary for a book or computer game,etc.


Hmm...well, as has been noted, Kisik Lee offers the basics of the Kisk Lee Shot Cycle for free on his website, so you you can get the basics legitimately from his free website. But, even so, I'm not convinced that people can learn the "BEST Method"/KSL Shot Cycle from a book, not even the new one, Total Archer: Inside the Archer. The books are good accompaniment to being coached by a qualified instructor. But, given your location, I realize that saying to find a qualified instructor who is trained in the latest version of the KSL Shot Cycle is problematic.

And I'd point out to Whiz that the DVD's and software that benyamin is noting to be pirated in Iran are all from *DRMd* content, thereby showing that DRM doesn't prevent piracy but does prevent legitimate consumers from having full use of the content they purchase, such as the ability to format or device shift. Lack of DRM is why you can rip your CDs to your iPod. Legitimate owners are thwarted by DRM from doing the same with DVDs because of DRM. Pirates, on the other hand, seem to have no problem with DRMed content. DRM: Bad for consumers. And it doesn't prevent piracy.

Regardless, benyamin, this is a mainstream forum, and it is not appropriate to ask for an unauthorized version of Total Archery here.


----------



## whiz-Oz

Dude, it's not like I'm flying the flag of DRM and I'm totally ignorant to the way that the world works. DVD's are (were) protected with CSS. 
And as for itunes only selling DRM free music, that's from the viewpoint of someone living in the USA, obviously....

When was the last time that you were overseas?


----------



## alish

I know this is an old post, but if you're still trying to get Lee's book, maybe you and a few friends can pool your money and buy the digital download version of Inside the Archer from AstraArcherydotcom. My post count isn't high enough to include a web link in my posts, but this should give enough info to find it online.


----------



## Azzurri

I took Astra doing Total Archery etc to be effectively self publishing. I did some corporate digging at some point and Astra seemed like it was still KSL. So Astra sells the books but same diff. Copyright, yes, would bar other people from copying and selling it as either bound or a digital file. But if he doesn't want to do another run of physical books good sense would suggest selling digital versions to interested parties. No inventory to maintain and yet people are always asking about where they can get that book. Want it? Have a chat with my server and payment system.


----------



## Focal

Azzurri said:


> I took Astra doing Total Archery etc to be effectively self publishing. I did some corporate digging at some point and Astra seemed like it was still KSL. So Astra sells the books but same diff. Copyright, yes, would bar other people from copying and selling it as either bound or a digital file. But if he doesn't want to do another run of physical books good sense would suggest selling digital versions to interested parties. No inventory to maintain and yet people are always asking about where they can get that book. Want it? Have a chat with my server and payment system.


I know that stock was running out on the 1st edition, and the 2nd edition is being printed right now (available for pre-order from Lancaster), so that does explain the lapse in inventory. And, as alish said, the PDF has been available for download on Astra Archery's website.


----------



## 10X Archer

www.kisiklee.com

This one seems more updated than the KSL international website

Also check out Jake Kaminski's NTS workshop video:

https://www.facebook.com/kaminskijake/videos/1349241455201523/


----------

